# Checking in from Ohio



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Whats up. I know im not from a State even slightly associated with snowboard but we do our best out here.

I normally take one huge trip every year out west to Utah or Colorado Hitting up Jackson hole Sundance, Park City etc etc. and I do small trips out here to Snowshoe and Boyne mountain.

Im 21 from Cincinnati Ohio. Im between jobs right now because I just got layed off as of yesterday. I've been riding for 5 years now and I consider myself decent.

I like to build Imports thats one of my main hobbies. I build drift time attack and track cars. Last event I ran at was the Integra Type R expo at Virginia International Speedway. I personally drive a 98 Integra Type R with a JDM Front end on it rocking 17x9 for some mad tight crazy grip, and I have a 91 Honda Prelude that I just finished rebuilding the engine so I got myself a Nice DD.

My only choice around here for snowboarding is the Bunny Hills of Perfect North slops with our jaw droping 22 trails and 350 vert. 

I have two boards I ride a 06' Lib Tech Dark series 159 w/ Union Air Blaster bindings and a 06' Gnu Alt. Genetics 159 w/ Drake Podium bindings. Then last but not least I have my lets break shit board a 04' Morrow Todd Richards Signature series board 157 with no damn bindings at all.

Im selling one of these boards but not sure which.


----------

